# Fahrtechniktraining mit den Beinharten am 19.04.2009



## Bettina (31. März 2009)

Hallo Beinharte, Sympathisanten und Interressierte,

wie in jedem Jahr so auch in diesem Jahr findet unser beliebtes Fahrtechniktraining in der alten Ziegelei in Mainz statt. 
Termin: Sonntag 19.04.08 um 11 Uhr

Wie in jedem Jahr werden wir mit den Basics beginnen: 
Balanceübungen, mein Bike und Ich, situationsgerechtes Schalten und zielgenaues Bremsen, sicheres Fahren Bergauf und Bergab.
Für Freunde der engen Kurven wird sich ein Übungsterrain finden, sowie für Wheelie und weiteres.

Angeleitet wird das Training durch erfahrene Guides des Clubs sowie unterstützt durch geprüfte DIMB Guides. 

Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht! 

Es sollten keine Klickpedale verwendet werden,  schraubt euch eure alten Bärentatzen dran, damit übt es sich besser.  
Wer Protektoren des Clubs ausleihen möchte kann dieses wieder tun -wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.  Für die kostenlose Ausleihe benötigt ihr in diesem Jahr etwas Pfandgeld: je Knie oder Arm-Paar 20 . Das gilt für jeden, egal ob Mitglied oder nicht. 

Das Training wird vorraussichtlich bis 16 Uhr dauern, im Anschluss kann in der Ziegelei ein Erfrischungsgetränk genossen werden.  Bringt euch was zu Essen und zu Trinken mit um die Zeit bis dahin zu überbrücken. 

Für unsere Planungen wäre es hilfreich, wenn Ihr hier posten würdet, wenn ihr teilnehmen wollt. 
Und wo findet ihr die Ziegelei:

Mainz, "Alte Ziegelei":

Latitude: 49.9745752052805
Longitude: 8.254380226135254
oder die beiden Werte mit Komma getrennt bei Google Maps in der Suchleiste eintragen.

Bis dahin,
Bettina


----------



## Ivonnche (1. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina, damit ich heil vom Gardasee kommen möchte, bin ich dabei 

Liebe Grüße Ivonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve37 (1. April 2009)

Hi Bettina,

ich melde mich auch zusammen mit Kevin an.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Waldi76 (2. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

ich möchte auch gern mit machen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bearcat (2. April 2009)

Bin gerne dabei!

LG

Ralf


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2009)

interesse.
wer macht denn den "advanced" vorturner?


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## babbathomas (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich nehme auch teil.

Gruß Thomas.


----------



## boettgeri (2. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

wir (J&A) wollen auch kommen.

Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## Okkie (3. April 2009)

Hi, 

Julia und ich sind ebenfalls mit dabei. 
Gruss, Okkie


----------



## Luzie (4. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina, 

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nxs (4. April 2009)

Hi Bettina, 

ich komm auch!


----------



## Rockside (4. April 2009)

Ich komme auch dazu.


----------



## Tolpan76 (4. April 2009)

Komme auch und bringe noch mein Weibchen mit 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Darkwing (5. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

bin auch dabei.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Ulli1412 (7. April 2009)

Bin dabei und bringe meinen Junior mit.
OK


----------



## pit-88 (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch gerne mit 2 Personen (Peter, Julia) anmelden.

Freuen uns auf das Training !

Viele Grüße 
PETER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Bödefeld (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen Mann und mich auch gern für das Training anmelden 
Gruß,
Clelia


----------



## happygegoogelt (8. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina, 

ich melde mich auch an! 

Bis dahin...liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Elbambell (9. April 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich auch gerne anmelden und noch einen clubexternen Freund von mir mitbringen. (Ist aber n ganz Lieber und absolut stubenrein)

Hab noch n Problem mit den Bärentatzen. Hab sowas nicht und fühle mich ohne Klickies sau unwohl. Vorschlag zur Güte: Ich könnte eine Pedalplattform auf die eine Seite einklicken und je nach Übung darauf ohne eingeklickt zu sein fahren. Ich weiß, die haben nicht viel Grip, aber wie gesagt: ich hab keine Bärentatzen (mein Freund auch nicht...) 

Bei Protest einfach Bescheid geben, dann versuche ich welche aufzutreiben. 
Danke, Mario


----------



## HanSolo21 (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch gerne zum Training anmelden.


Viele Grüße

Norman


----------



## tom135 (13. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

das ist eine sehr interessante und sinnvolle Veranstaltung, die ihr da macht. Ich würde da auch sehr gerne dran teilnehmen, aber leider ist der Termin für mich etwas ungünstig. Habt ihr vor, dass zu einem anderen Termin nochmal zu wiederholen?

Viele Grüsse,
Tom


----------



## Cynthia (13. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

Urs und ich melden uns auch an.

Gruß Christina


----------



## Drudi (13. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina, nehme auch am Fahrtechniktraining teilnehmen


----------



## lenkkopf (13. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

wir kommen auch und bringen vll noch jemanden mit.
Viele Grüße
Zara


----------



## Bettina (13. April 2009)

Hi @all,
Bärentatzen sind kein MUSS nur ein KANN und es hilft vielen 

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt die Sonnenmilch nicht vergessen!
Bis dahin 
Bettina


----------



## Caprifischer (13. April 2009)

Falls ich nächsten Sonntag irgendwie meinen Spätdienst heulweggetauscht bekomme, bin ich auch dabei...

@ Bettina: wie lange dauert das FT-Training???

Gruß Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (14. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Jens77 (14. April 2009)

Patrizia und ich sind auch dabei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. April 2009)

Die Hofheimer Riege fährt umweltfreundlich mit dem Rad an !

Treffpunkt: 9:30Uhr Ecke Heinrich-Weißstrasse/Ahornstrasse (=> Parkplatz Friedhof Marxheim). 

Bis Sonntag !

LG Marion


----------



## scotti (15. April 2009)

Hi,

bin auch dabei und bringe evtl. noch den Sohn meines Cousins mit.


----------



## uwe50 (15. April 2009)

Bin schon angemeldet, aber bringe zusätzlich meinen Bruder mit ...


----------



## Luzie (15. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

ich bringe noch einen Gast mit. 

Bis Sonntag...


----------



## Paffi1 (16. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

bin auch dabei !

Bis sonntag.

Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2009)

... und wehe Du pfeifst wieder


----------



## Rike75 (17. April 2009)

Moin Bettina,
dann melde ich mich auch mal ganz offiziell an!!


Bis Sonntag

Rike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (17. April 2009)

Hi Bettina.

ist dieses Fahrtechniktraining ein rein Clubinternes oder auch für außenstehende offen?

Ich hab vor 1,5 Jahren (bei meinen ersten MTB Geh-Fahrversuchen) von Eurem Training gehört. Leider ist es immer Termingleich mit dem Anlassen in Niedergründau (mein zweites zweirädriges Hobby) so dass es für mich nicht in Frage kam.
Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken kommendes Wochenende dem MTB den Vorzug zu geben, daher die Frage: offen oder Clubintern?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hallo Beinharte, Sympathisanten und Interressierte,
> ...



also: offen


----------



## PeKaWe (17. April 2009)

Stimmt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Danke fürs Augen öffnen!

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## alexftw (17. April 2009)

Hat jemand eventuell die Möglichkeit, mir für den Tag paar Bärentatzen oder ähnliches zu leihen? Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und möchte daher so ein Fahrtechniktraining nicht mit meinen erst eine Woche montierten Clickies machen. 
Wenn ja -> PM! Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## bernie013 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina ,
wir sind dabei und bringen auch noch Verstärkung mit.
Wir sind zw. 4-5Personen in den verschiedensten Leistungsklassen.

freue mich
bernie


----------



## Elbambell (17. April 2009)

Huihuihui,
da machen ja viele Leute mit! Freut mich euch (als Clubneuling) mal alle kennen zu lernen. 
Liebe Grüße und bis zum sonnigen Sonntag, Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beachrieke (17. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina, 

ich würde am Sonntag auch gern mitmachen, so zusagen als "Interessierte".  

Viele Grüße, Wiebke


----------



## Drudi (18. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina, spät aber dennoch möchte ich mich auch zum Fahrtechniktraining für morgen anmelden. Hoffe es klappt noch
Drudi


----------



## Brice (18. April 2009)

Ist das Seminar für Fusion-Bikes unbedenklich? 

Falls es morgen nicht regnet, komme ich mit meinem Cannondale Super SL vorbei.

Ripman, Lust auf ein kleines Rennen von Gunsenum zur Ziegelei?

Edit: @ Ripman: Morgen ist ja Formel 1 (und ich mach mal eher Motorsport). Wenn es dann in China in die Verlängerung geht oder gar zum Elfmeter-Schießen, dann kann ich dich natürlich auf dem Weg in die Ziegelei nicht aus den Socken fahren. Aber das holen wir dann irgendwann mal nach ...


----------



## derDaWo (18. April 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

möchte mich und meine Frau gerne als 'Interessierte' (und absolute Anfänger) anmelden, falls noch möglich.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Gerald


----------



## Bettina (18. April 2009)

So, hier hat es sich nun ausgeregnet und bleibt hoffentlich morgen auch trocken.
Die Resonanz auf unser Training ist ja riesig, ich hoffe ihr bringt alle gute Laune mit!

Und natürlich MTB, Helm, Handschuh, Riegel usw.

Bis morgen, 
Bettina


----------



## Brice (19. April 2009)

Es war eine schöne Veranstaltung, bei diesmal bestem Wetter. Hier die Fotos der Beinharten-Instruktoren :

Mrs Rocky M:







Rip (ich will nicht fotografiert werden) man :






Matthias (das ist der links):






Erklärbär Steinhummer (der Hans Rey der Weinwüste Rheinhessens):






Ein Schüler: 






Brice


----------



## Okkie (19. April 2009)

Sehr schoene Sache. Hat mir gut gefallen. Besten Dank an alle. 

Gruss, Okkie


----------



## vest (19. April 2009)

Dem kann Ich mich nur anschließen. Vielen Dank an unsere beiden Fahrtechnik-Guides Andy und Pit (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt).
War ein sehr schöner Tag, bei noch schönerem Wetter.
Wiederholung erwünscht!!!!

Gruß, Steve


----------



## Frau Bödefeld (19. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollten uns noch einmal für den schönen Tag herzlich bei den Guides bedanken , es hat sehr viel Spass gemacht und dazu noch so tolles Wetter  !! 

Liebe Grüße von den Hasepaadern
Clelia & Thomas


----------



## Rockside (19. April 2009)

Das war wieder ein schöner Tag zum Üben mit dem Bike gewesen. Hat echt Spaß mit euch gemacht. Hier noch leider nur 2 gelungene Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (20. April 2009)

Von mir auch ein Lob für die sehr gelungene Veranstaltung - hat viel Spass bei/mit Euch gemacht!


----------



## Ripman (20. April 2009)

Fand auch, dass es ein gelunges Event war. Super Wetter, nette und aufnahmebereite Teilnehmer und gute Instruktoren. So soll das sein 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## boettgeri (20. April 2009)

...auch von uns ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Organisatoren und Guides!
Hat uns beiden viel Spaß gemacht und wir konnten so manches lernen.

Albrecht & Jacqueline


----------



## happygegoogelt (21. April 2009)

Von mir auch noch ein liches- Dankeschön! 
Es war ein toller Tag mit sehr viel Spaß und super Wetter!
Tolle Gruppe, super Guides.... 

Hoffe, dass ich das Gelernte dann in Mittenwald auch umsetzen kann 

Grüße Andrea


----------

